
Show HN: Drive Explorer – Export Your Google Drive Files to Google Sheet - vicke4
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/drive_explorer/520711270513
======
vicke4
Hi guys developer here,

5 years ago I wrote a simple tool:
[https://syncwithtech.blogspot.com/p/direct-download-link-
gen...](https://syncwithtech.blogspot.com/p/direct-download-link-
generator.html) with HTML, CSS, JS to generate direct download links of Google
Drive files from the share link. It is a simple string manipulation tool that
is good for one or two files.

To automate the process, last year I launched the first version of Drive
Explorer, it just exported the direct links and names of the files to the
sheet. It was well received by the users and they started giving feedbacks and
suggestions to make it better. After a lot of iterations and feature
additions, we are here now.

Use cases:

If you use Google Drive a lot at work, Drive Explorer can save you a lot of
time and increase your productivity. People use Drive Explorer for variety of
purposes. Some use it to manage their inventory. Some use it to share direct
download links of files with their customers.

With Drive Explorer,

You can see all your files from different folders in a sheet tab instead of
going back and forth on your Google Drive. You can sort your files on tab
based on name, size, created date, modified date, last viewed date either in
ascending or descending order. This makes searching of files easy and saves
you a lot of time.

You can fetch nested files & folders. Just pick the parent folder and tick a
checkbox when exporting.

You can export files fast. A test run proved it can export 1000 files in
approximately 16 seconds.

You will be able to share files and get share link or change the existing
share settings directly from the sheet.

List of fields Drive Explorer can export:

Folder name, Folder Path, Filename, Preview Link, Direct Link, Share Status,
File Size, Owner, Viewers, Commenters, Editors, Created At, Last Modified At,
Export PDF Link, Export ePub Link, Export CSV Link, Export ZIP Link, Export
DOCX Link, Export XLSX Link, Filetype, Width, Height, Video Duration, File
Extension.

Link to written tutorial - [https://www.syncwithtech.org/google-drive-direct-
links/](https://www.syncwithtech.org/google-drive-direct-links/) YouTube video
- [https://youtu.be/wMFC2r241f8/](https://youtu.be/wMFC2r241f8/) What other
features you would like? Your feedback is most welcome.

